# My 10 week old is 10 pounds



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Mia was 11.42 pounds at 10 weeks and 3 days old.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

My pup is 15 weeks old and weighs 16 lbs. I think she is pretty petite also comapred to what my other pup was like at that age. Unless you are planning to show him/her, I wouldn't worry.


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

think mine were 40lbs at 4 months, try tea spoon of cod liver oil a day. You need fat for muscle growth 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rbWsc3zRBvw


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Can't just go by numbers. Need to see the dog. Any pictures? Keep in mind, some dogs are just smaller. My male is 21.5" and 43 lbs fully grown (6yrs old).


----------



## Sambo's Mom (Nov 9, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Sam was one of the smaller pups in the litter which was OK with us as a smaller Golden suits us just fine. Was just curious about some of your pups.


----------



## Traz (Jan 19, 2009)

A healthy weight gain is 1 to 1 1/2 pounds a week, so you seem in that range. You don't want too much too fast, it is bad for their joint & bone growth. As long as they look and act healthy I would not worry at all. Our girl was very light. Without pulling out records I am sure she wasn't much more than that. She is less than 45lbs at almost 10 months now. Now our new guy, is groewwwwing a bit faster. He was about 8 pounds at 8 weeks & is close to 15 at almost 13 weeks but looks good. He is also taller than she was at the same age.


----------



## BonnieM (Sep 16, 2009)

Sam will be 8 weeks tomorrow and at last Friday's vet visit weight 13.4 lbs. Coby, our 11 year old, was the smallest in his litter and at 8 weeks he weighed about 8 pounds. Coby is on the small side to this day, but healthy. As others have said, as long as he's healthy and happy, all's good!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hank weighed 10.9 lbs. at his 8 week check-up. He's now 4 months and weighs probably around 35 lbs. The vet said he'd end up around 75-80 lbs. 10 lbs. at 8 weeks isn't particularly small.


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

There can be a lot of variation in weight. As Quiz said, some photos would really help. You really have to look at the body condition rather than a specific weight. If you can see ribs or backbone you are too thin, but it's not easy to put meat on the ribs of a puppy because most all of calories go to growth. If you increase food you will actually be increasing the rate of bone growth rather than putting on fat. I'm in agreement with Traz on trying to maintain 1 1/2 lbs. per week of gain through 5 or 6 months. That rate of growth will allow the bones to develop at a slow steady rate.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Ruby was also 10 lbs. at 10 weeks. She was always on the small side as a pup. She is now 2 yrs. and weighs in at 62 lbs. She is of perfect weight for her size.


----------

